# Colorado Dory Community



## finripple (Jul 25, 2013)

Howdy, folks. I'm new to the forum and looking for like minded, CO dory enthusiasts. I have a 16.5' Tatman I built for fishing and a whitewater rig that hit the water this season. I was a kayaker before having kids, but now prefer the high riding and sporty nature of a dory. 

Anyway, next trip we have planned is on Westwater. I'm skeptical of attempting to run it in a hard shell so late in the season, or at levels dropping below 3K. Any dory dudes / gals out there who can comment on lower levels, etc?

Turn and Burn,
-FIN


----------



## mgoody (Aug 18, 2011)

Ran westwater july 12 at 2800 or so and we had a dory on the trip. Dory did awesome bouncing around in the rapids. I think your only concern would be skull and making sure you pull left and sneak the rocks. It should be a pretty easy and straight forward move at the current water levels.


----------



## class 3 felon (May 14, 2008)

No info for you on Westwater, but The Colorado Wooden Boat Float will be August 10-11 on the Upper Colorado.

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Colorado-Wooden-Boat-Float/119122571591941


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

Just watch closely for rocks beginning at the entrance to the vishnu schist canyon near the miners cabin, lots of little sleepers, and murky water of course makes it a little more difficult to see them all. If you are adept at seeing them you won't have any problems.


----------



## tew (Oct 20, 2004)

Hey Fin- If you are a competent rower, which it sounds like you are, WW should not be a problem. I was going to go down WW this coming weekend in my dory, but family is trumping my desires. I have even run Skull on the right side in my dory (~3K), a bit sporty and I would not recommend it in a wood or fiberglass hull. Regardless at 1-2K plenty of water not to touch rocks.


----------



## BCJ (Mar 3, 2008)

I concur it can be done, with caution at/near Miner's Cabin as indicated, and the following: Don't let yourself get too far right at Funnel - - hard rock to pull away from there. Be very precise and on top of things at Skull if you think you can make the left slot. Watch out at Last Chance as the typical left side run is not as deep as it looks - - don't get too far left. 

Personally, I started leaving the hardhull boat at home below 4K, as the drops are sharp and choppy anyway, not the best ride for a dory. To me, dories shine in big water and mostly belong there.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

BCJ said:


> Watch out at Last Chance as the typical left side run is not as deep as it looks - - don't get too far left.


Hey Buck - don't forget to warn any newcomers about the Westwater Dory Thieves!


----------



## finripple (Jul 25, 2013)

*Thank You*

Right on, guys...I greatly appreciate all the good feedback. I'll give it a shot assuming the levels hold above 2500 or so. Ideally I'd like it to be north of 3000. I shall report in a couple weeks. Until then, thanks again!!


----------



## finripple (Jul 25, 2013)

class 3 felon said:


> No info for you on Westwater, but The Colorado Wooden Boat Float will be August 10-11 on the Upper Colorado.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Colorado-Wooden-Boat-Float/119122571591941


Whoa, sweet. This would be a good motivator for getting my fishing rig back on the water after a rebuild. I'm about 90% the way there. You know, that last 10% is the most challenging! 

Thanks for the heads-up,
-P


----------



## finripple (Jul 25, 2013)

finripple said:


> Right on, guys...I greatly appreciate all the good feedback. I'll give it a shot assuming the levels hold above 2500 or so. Ideally I'd like it to be north of 3000. I shall report in a couple weeks. Until then, thanks again!!


Hey guys, just back from Westwater run. It was PERFECT at ~4300 CFS for my first run in the dory. No probs at all and easily stayed left on Skull. Thanks again for your collective feedback on the subject. Was a great end to the season.


----------



## Tom Martin (Dec 5, 2004)

Yay!!


----------



## kwagunt2001 (Jun 9, 2008)

We were camped at Eagle Bar when you rowed by us yesterday. 
Nice looking boat!


----------



## finripple (Jul 25, 2013)

kwagunt2001 said:


> We were camped at Eagle Bar when you rowed by us yesterday.
> Nice looking boat!


Right on! Small world, as they say. Did you pass us on Sunday when we were packing up on the beach?


----------



## finripple (Jul 25, 2013)

Tom Martin said:


> Yay!!


Thanks, Tom!


----------



## Unordinary (Jun 20, 2006)

Greetings Finripple.
Congratulations on your Dory build and launch. Good work.
I was wondering is Tatman a design or designer. What are the basic dimensions (besides the length)? What was your technique?
Thanks for sharing.

For anyone wanting to view some Grand Canyon dory action during the shutdown, watch "Grand Canyon Short Movie" by Eric Ball on YouTube.

Hoping for another chance at Lava and praying we can all just get along and open gov and put people back to work.


----------



## finripple (Jul 25, 2013)

Unordinary said:


> Greetings Finripple.
> Congratulations on your Dory build and launch. Good work.
> I was wondering is Tatman a design or designer. What are the basic dimensions (besides the length)? What was your technique?
> Thanks for sharing.
> ...


The Tatman is a person/designer who provided a kit for my first build which was an open deck fishing rig (17.5 footer). See: 
Driftboat Kits

My new whitewater rig was built by Andy Hutchinson of High Desert Dories. I can't say enough about what a quality experience and final product he delivered: The Craftsman | High Desert Dories


----------

